# greenpowerscience



## jrg24 (May 30, 2010)

I found this guy a while back. A lot of what he does is experimental, but it looks like great fun and could possibly be used in some ways. he uses a lot of parabolic mirrors, fresnel lenses, stirling engines, and solar panels. kind of interesting. check it out:

YouTube - GREENPOWERSCIENCE's Channel


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Kind of like frying ants with a magnifying glass only on a much larger scale.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

There are some cool things in his videos ... thanks for sharing!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

That's pretty slick.


----------



## jrg24 (May 30, 2010)

glad you guys like it. he's got a website that has all of these videos and he sells a lot of the stuff he shows in the videos. There is also a forum on the website but there isnt much activity on it.


----------

